
Dear Microsoft (Slack) - milen
https://slackhq.com/dear-microsoft-8d20965d2849#.y1qqwruxi
======
macmac
Which announcement are they referring to?

~~~
ocdtrekkie
Discussion here, with an answer!
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12854821](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12854821)

